# Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik



## Nzz (21. Juli 2012)

Guten Tag

Ich bin momentan dabei, den ganzen Teich und Umgebung umzubauen. Mein ZIel ist es vorallem mehr Technik hinzuzufügen, um die Pflenge etwas zu erleichtern.

Dazu konnte ich sehr günstig eine Speck BADU 7m3 Pumpe kaufen, dazu die passende Verrohrung ( Kugehahnen, Verteiler, PVC Schläuche usw.) . Als Ansaug plane ich einen Skimmer AquaSkim40 den ich schon gekauft habe. Vom Skimmer führt dann eine 63" Leitung zur Pumpe. Diese ist mit 2 Ansaughahnen mit 63" Rohren und mit 4 Druckseiten 50" Schläuche ausgerüstet. Das Wasser wird dann über einen kleinen Wasserfall ( In Bau) und über einen Sprudel wieder zurück in den Teich gepumpt. Ich habe mir lange überlegt noch einen Filter zu bauen... Was meint ihr dazu? So wie ich es geplant habe, ist dann immer noch ein Ansaug und 2 Druckseiten übrig für späteres hinzufügen von weiteren Leitungen. Unten ein paar Bilder zur Technik, sowie mein selbstgebasteltes Teilchen um den Skimmer von Oase an den 63" Shclauch zu kleben.

Zum Skimmer: Mein Teich hat eine Pflanzzone bei 40cm und eine Tiefenzone von 1.30m. Der Besatz beträgt 3 Koi ( 60-65cm) und 1 kleiner Koi, sowie 2 kleine ( 10cm) Wimnpelkarpfen. 

Leider auch ein paar kleine __ Moderlieschen, die aber raus sollen, wenn ich alle erwische 


Jetzt ist der Skimmer aber nur auf mögliche 53cm einstellbar.. Hat diesen Skimmer jemand in Gebrauch ( Aqua Skim 40 von Oase ) ? Kann ich ihn irgendwie verkleinern auf 40cm? Sonst muss ich irgendwie eine Unterkonstruktion ( mit Steinen) gestalten und ihn in die Tiefenzone "stellen". 


Ich freue mich sehr auf Anregungen, Tipps, sowie Kritik, den jetzt kann ich noch alles ändern 

Gruss Nick


----------



## Annett (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Hallo Nick.

Was den Skimmer angeht, würde ich behaupten wollen, dass man das Standrohr kürzen kann.
Zumindest war das so beim Vorgängermodel (schon einige Jahre her). 
Zum Rest kann ich Dir nur sagen, dass diese Verteiler mit Sicherheit ziemlich viel Durchfluss "fressen", d.h. sie vermindern die Leistung durch die darin entstehende Reibung. Was ist das für eine Pumpe? Den Namen habe ich noch nie gehört... wie sieht die Pumpenkennlinie und der Verbrauch aus?

Dauerhaft würde ich das Wasser nicht über einen Bachlauf schicken. Im Sommer treibst Du so die Wassertemperatur + Verdunstung am Tag hoch und im Herbst/Frühjahr kühlt der Teich über Nacht dadurch zu schnell aus. Diese Temperaturschwankungen sind ungesund für die Fische.

Hast Du gar keinen Filter am Teich? Gibt es irgendwo Bilder von Deinem Teich?
Die User brauchen mehr Input, wenn sie konkrete Antworten geben sollen.


----------



## Nzz (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Guten Tag

@Annett Danke Dir für den Tipp bezüglich dem Skimmer. Werde das Standrohr kürzen.. Wird schon klappen .

Zur Pumpe, das ist eine Firma in Zürich die sie herstellt. ( www.decrauzat.ch , unten noch ein Bild mit der Adresse. Dazu noch ein Datenblatt wie die Druckleistung der Pumpe ist. Meine ist die 90/7 . Diese Baureihe ist auf grosse Höhenveränderungen gebaut. Sie pumpt immer noch über 5m3 auf 10m hoch.. Dadurch auch der hohe Stromverbrauch von 0,45kw in der Stunde. Dadurh werde ich die Pumpe auch nicht durchlaufen lassen. 

In der Zeit, wenn die Pumpe ausgeschalten ist verrichten 4 Luftausströmer ihre Arbeit. 



Wasserfall:

Ich werde ihn mit 16:32 Geröll füllen und mit sehr viel Pflanzen besetzen. Dadurch ensteht ein sehr kleiner Pflanzen- Kiesfilter. Dazu wird das Wasser noch über 1 oder vielleicht sogar 2 Sprudel  in den Teich zurück gepumpt. Dann kann ich jederzeit dem Wasserfall schliessen über das Kugelhahnensystem.

Filter:
Nein, bis jetzt hatte ich nichts . Hatte super geklappt, jedoch habe ich momentan ein paar Schwebealgen und ein kleiner Belag auf der Folie. 


Es steht noch ein Filtoclear 15000 herum, den man einbauen könnte. 
Ich habe auch schon über einen Eigenbau nachgedacht, was meint Ihr? 


Ich habe noch eine kleine Frage, kann ich Backsteine in den Teich geben? Ich möchte nur an paar Stellen Kies um Pflanzen zu setzen. Damit könnte ich das ganze abtrennen.





Freue mich auf Ideen, Kritik




Gruss Nick 


Ps: Beitrag mit Handy geschrieben.. Könnte Schreibfehler haben


----------



## Nzz (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Ich enstuldige mich. Es hat nich geklappt mit den Fotos. Werde das später nachholen 


Gruss Nick


----------



## pipoharley (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Hallo nzz!

Ich glaube du solltest die ganze Technik nochmals überdenken. Deine Pumpe ist eigentlich eine Druckpumpe für z.B. ein Schwimmbad mit Sandfilter . Daher verbraucht deine Pumpe auch 500W pro Stunde Strom. Da kommt z.B. bei 8 Monaten durchgehendem Betrieb ein Stromverbrauch von ca. 600.-- zustande.
Bei Fischbesatz würde ich immer einen Bodenablauf und Skimmer machen !
Den Aquaskim habe ich auch 2x verbaut - den kannst du einfach kürzen!
Ich hatte am Anfang auch so eine ähnliche Technik (aber mit einem Sandfilter!) wie du in Betrieb . Jetzt baue ich alles auf Schwerkraftsystem mit 110-er Verrohrung ,Bodenablauf Schwerkraftskimmer,Vliesfilter mit Biokammer um. 
Bei der Pumpenauswahl solltest du immer auf eine Teichpumpe mit wenig Stromverbrauch zurückgreifen !  Welchen Höhenunterschied muß die Pumpe fördern und wielange ist der Schlauch ?  Welchen Filter willst du verbauen ?


----------



## Nzz (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Guten Tag

@pipoharley

Ich weiss die Pumpe ist ein Stromfresser ich konnte aber alles sehr günstig in meinem Lehrbetrieb kaufen. Ich habe jetzt schon alles inkl. Schlauch ( 25m 50" , 6m 63" ) Ich werde die Pumpe auh nur wenige Stunden laufen lassen. Ich finde es eindach eine gute Lösung, da man mehre Ansaug und mehrere Druckseiten hat. Was würdest du vorschlagen? . 


Gruss Nick


----------



## fukelstrulle (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Hi

nimm doch eine jebao pumpe. Wenig vebrauch,gute leistung, günstig. Ich habe auch eine drin 
mit 6.200 lh. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Nori (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Seh ich auch so - 450W verbraucht meine gesamte Technik in 2,5 Std - den Stromfresser würde ich mir nicht antun.
Freilich hat das Teil technische Finessen, die eine normale Filterpumpe nicht hat - ABER: wofür brauch ich das???

Gruß Nori


----------



## Nzz (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Guten Abend

@Annett

Danke für deine Antwort.

Mehr Imput? Ok .

Der Teich ist jetzt 14 Monate alt und ich habe ihn mit PVC Folie 1mm gebaut. Filter ist bis jetzt nicht vorhanden, jedoch will ich das alles ändern um die Pflege zu vereinfachen. Der Besatz ist, 3 Eurokoi ( 60-65cm) und ein Japankoi ( 12cm) Ich weiss nicht was für einer, ein Sanke ist es nicht denn er ist rot und hat eine schwarze und weisse Zeichnung. Dazu noch 2 __ Wimpelkarpfen und noch ein paar __ Moderlieschen. 

Der Teich hat eine Pflanzetage auf 40-50cm und eine Tiefenzone auf 1,30m. Substrat habe ich nichts drin ausser in einer Ecke grosse Steine in denen Pflanzen wachsen . An Technik habe ich bis jetzt erst 4 Luftströmer und eine kleine 3500l/h Umwälzpumpe. 

Bilder unten .


@pipoharley

Welchen Filter weiss ich noch nicht. Ich habe leider auch nicht viel Ahnung davon welche Filtermateralien gut sind, denn ich bin praktisch gesehen nur mit Kies- und Pflanzenfilter vertraut.

Die Schläuche vom Ansaug ( Skimmer) sind 4m lang. Die Druckseite vom Sprudel 6m und die Druckseite vom Wasserfall 12m oder mehr. 

@fukelstrulle

Danke für den Tipp, jedoch habe ich ja alles schon zu Hause.

Ich regle das mit dem Strom so, dass die Pumpe nicht durchgehend läuft. Vielleicht nur wenige Stunden am Tag. Das ganze werde ich mit einer Zeitschaltuhr regeln. In der Zeit, wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft kommen die Luftströmer zum Einsatz.

@Nori

Danke für deine Antwort. Ich weiss das die Pumpe seeeehrrr viel Strom frisst, jedoch verbaue und nutze ich die BADU 20er Reihe dauernd in meinem Lehrbetrieb und ich bin begeistert was sie leistet. Wir mussten mal eine 15m3 Pumpe mit FU einbauen, da musste sie das Wasser auf 10m hochpumpen um den Bachlauf zu erreichen. Ohne Probleme und immer noch stolze 10m3. Zum Thema FU. Ja das ist eine geniale Sache, bei 20% weniger Leistung, sprich 40 statt 50 Hrz über 50% weniger Stromverbrauch. Leider ist der Fu mit seinem stolzen Preis von 1600 Sfr. deutlcih über meinem Budget. 

ABER: wofür brauch ich die Pumpe?  

1. nie Sorgen mit der Pumpe 
2. Immer Ersatzteile im Lehrbetrieb.
3. Mehrere Leitungen möglich.
4. selbstansaugend.
5. Neue Möglichkeit zum putzen. Mit Saugschlauch und einem Aufsatz ( Kiesglocke, Dreiecksbürste usw. ) und einem Vliessack der beste Teichsauger. Einfach eine Sturzkupplung auf ein Ansaugschlauch über die Pumpe ( hält schon Laub und grosse Schmutzteilchen auf ) und dann durch einen Vliessack ( schon im Betrieb versucht, klappt einwandfrei ) zurück in den Teich. 

So ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen 


Einen schönen Sonntagabend.

Beste Grüsse Nick 

PS: Bilder meines Schachtes unten. Im Bild sieht man, dass die Holzterasse umgebaut wird. Links neu das dunkel alte Holz soll weg . Mehr dazu später im Bauthread.


----------



## Joerg (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Hi Nick,
mittlerweile solltest du hoffentlich in deinem Lehrbetrieb gelernt haben, dass 3 60cm Koi einen ordentlichen Filter brauchen und keinen Wasserfall in 5m Höhe.
Verkauf die Speck, dafür gibt es sicher Leute die so was gut brauchen. Du sicher nicht.

Bau dir für das Geld einen ordentlichen Filter, damit die Fische nicht länger leiden müssen.


----------



## pipoharley (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Hallo !
Wie bekommst die "Schei.."  der Fische aus deinem System??   Ein Bodenablauf und ein richtiger Filter sind für dich und noch mehr für deine Fische sehr wichtig ! Du mußt die Schadstoffe aus deinem Teich herausbekommen , sonst wird das nichts !
Wenn du den Dreck vom Boden absaugst ,das Wasser eher nicht mehr in den Teich zurückbefördern,sonst kommt wieder Dreck zurück in den Teich .  Sind die Fische nicht zu groß für deinen Teich ?


----------



## Nzz (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

@Joerg

Wir sind ein Betrieb mit eigenem System, das auf einer Regeneration und Klärtteichfiltertung basiert. Ich weiss nur das die schönsten Koi in Dreck und Schlamm aufwachsen in Japan. Soweit ich weiss fühlen sich alle Karpfen besser in trübem Wasser.. Egal ich will nicht streiten . Ich bin unterwegs zum Teichputzen und werde heute ein Video machen wie das funktioniert. . Ich mein ich habe dann 4 Druckseiten, da kann ich immer noch 1-2 Kammern mit __ Hel-x oder Matten aufbauen.  Ich sag nur, dass mit diesem Filter sehr viel möglich ist. 

Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Arbeitstag.



Beste Grüsse Nick

Ps: mit Handy geschrieben.....


----------



## lutzdoggen (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Guten Morgen,
mal eine etwas andere Rechnung wenn man dieses Material für lau erhält dann man für das gesparte Geld die Pumpe schon eine Weile laufen lassen.
LG
Uwe


----------



## Nzz (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Guten Tag 

Also dann werde ich was bauen.. Was haltet ihr von einem 100Liter Sandfilter, und zwei 80l fässer mit __ hel-x und matten gefüllt?

Gruss Nick


PS: Die Pumpe konnte ich für schlappe 100.-Fr. kaufen. (Originalpreis über 1000.-Fr. )


----------



## sprinter616 (23. Juli 2012)

Morgen!
Warum sandfilter?
Ein bekannter hat's auch probiert und wegen diversen Problemen wieder abgebaut!
Gruß tom


----------



## Nzz (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Hallo Tom

Danke Dir für die Antwort. Ich möchte mit dieser Pumpe später auch saugen/putzen. Ich denke in einem Sandfilter bleibt der meiste Dreck haften. 


Was schlägt ihr vor? Was für eine Filterkonstelation soll ich bevorzugen? Ich habe um die 3x  80L Fässer rumstehen. 


Gruss Nick


----------



## sprinter616 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Hi!!

Ich tendiere zu Trommler aus bester eigener Erfahrung!!!

Danach 2 x 300-Litertonne mit __ Hel-x!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Nzz (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Hallo

@Tom

Ja aber dein Teich fasst 30k Liter  Wasser .Meiner 10,5 bis 11m3. 


Möglichkeiten:

-Ich kann mir ein Sandfilter kaufen, anschliessend x2 80L
Fässer.

- 3x 80L Fässer


- Es steht noch ein Filtoclear 15000 zu Hause .

- 1-2 grosse 120Liter Fässer


Welches ist die beste? Kombination?


Gruss Nick


----------



## sprinter616 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Würde von sandfilter absehen da er ziemlich schnell verdreckt sein wird!!!

Die fässer sind klein aber geht eventuell!!!

Würde dann einen Trommler oder siebfilter zur grobabscheidung vorsehen!!!

Wirst du nie bereuen!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Nzz (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Hi Tom

Also, ich danke Dir für die Hilfe . Was hälst du von einem Eigenbau Siebfilter, danach eine Tonne Mit Matten und eine Tonne mit __ Hel-x? . Vielleicht noch eine UVC beständige tonne und ne UVC-Lampr reintun? 


Freue mich auf eine Antwort.


Gruss Nick


----------



## sprinter616 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Hört sich besser an aber die uvc sollte vor den siebfilter!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Nzz (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Hallo

@Tom Ich danke dir viel Mal. 


Also:Teich, Skimmer,  Pumpe, Uvc, Siebfilter, Matten, __ Hel-x, Teich



Novh etwas, die Pumpe hat selber auch schon ein grobmaschiges Sieb drin. Poste am Abend ein Foto davon.


Ist diese Reihenfolge ok?


Freue mich auf eine Antwort.


Gruss Nick


----------



## sprinter616 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

So wäre es top!!!

So bleiben die von der uvc verklumpten algen auf dem siebfilter liegen und gelangen nicht in die bioabteilung!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Nzz (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Hi

@Tom , gut werde das so planen und wenn möglich umsetzen . hoffe sas mit dem Siebfilter klappt. Aber der Filter wird nach der Umgebung kommen . Aber das Material kaufe ich alles soweit . Was für ne Uvc-Lampe emphielst du? wie viel Watt? 

Würdest du das ganze Wasser noch über den Wasserfall schicken oder einfach zurück in den Teich? Welche Behälter sind am besten? Kann ich die blauen gewölbten Regentonnen nehmen? .

Gruss Nick


----------



## sprinter616 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Denke das 25-30 Watt ok sind!!!

TMC Pro Clear oder so!!!

Ließ dir das hier mal durch!!!

Hatte damit sehr viel erfolg mit dem Animpfen des Filters!!!

Und ist günstiger wie andere Mittel!!!

Kanne Getreideferment flüssig

Link:http://www.kanne-brottrunk.de/pdfs/Fischzucht.pdf


Ich habe diese grünen Regentonnen mit 300 Liter das Stück in Betrieb!!!

Schicke heute noch bilder von der gesamten anlage!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Nzz (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Hi

Werde ich mir anschauen. Danke. 

Freue mich auf die Bilder . 



Gruss und schönen Nachmittag.

Nick


----------



## sprinter616 (23. Juli 2012)

Viel spass


----------



## Nzz (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Hallo Zusammen

@sprinter

Danke für die Bilder. Ja, in etwa so habe ich mir das vorgestellt, einfach ohne den Trommler. . 

Ich melde mich nach langer Zeit wieder und hier hat sich einiges getan (siehe Bilder) . Die Verrohrung ist komplett eingebaut und wartet auf ihren Einsatz, jedoch ist der Start verspätet, den der Motor der Pumpe war defekt. Ich habe meinen Chef schon kontaktiert und ein Ersatz ist bald mit der Post unterwegs. Das Holzdeck ist auch soweit fertig.

Jedoch macht mir das Wasser sorgen. Was hält Ihr von einer Gesamtreinigung. Bis und mit morgen ist ein Freund von mir auf Besuch und er könnte mir dabei helfen. Alle Fische raus. Wasser abpumpen alle Wände säubern und wieder auffüllen. Dann habe ich 2 Wochen Ferien und genug Zeit um einen guten Filter zu bauen.


Freundliche Grüsse

Nick


----------



## Klausile (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Hallo Nick,

evtl. habe ich es überlesen, aber die Pumpe die Du einsetzten willst, passt besser für ein Schwimmbad. Sie ist nicht geeignet um Wasser mit Schmutzteilen zu pumpen - auch die Stromaufnahme ist hier doch enorm im Vergleich zu "normalen" Teichpumpen ok, der scheint Dir nicht so wichtig - aber dein Pumpensieb wird ständig verstopft sein, und wenn du ohne Sieb arbeitest, hält die Pumpe nicht lange - ich würde sagen nicht mal 2 Monate, dann musst du eh umbauen.


Gruß Klaus


----------



## Nzz (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Hallo Klaus

Wie ich schon erwähnt habe, mache ich eine Lehre als Gartenbauer und mein Lehrbetrieb ist auf Schwimmteichbau spezialisiert. Ich habe meinen Teich vor dem Beginn meiner Lehre ahnungslos gebaut und probiere jetzt die ganze Situation zu verbessern. Ich konnte die Pumpe sehr günstig kaufen und werde diese auch behalten. Die Pumpe wird jedoch nicht den ganzen Tag durchlaufen.Die Pumpe kann auch Schmutzteilchen ansaugen, diese bleiben jedoch im integrierten Grobsieb festgehalten.

Kann ich die Reinigung durchführen?


Gruss Nick


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Hallo Nick,
niemand zweifelt hier an Deinen Kenntnissen zum Schwimmteichbau . Du musst die Empfehlungen der anderen hier bezüglich Fischteich nicht annehmen . Es war Dir aber klar, dass ein Schwimmbecken nur kurzzeitig von wenigen Menschen benutzt wird, ein Fischteich halt dauerhaft von seinen Bewohnern .
Die "biologische" Filterung, die Du hier aufbauen willst, funktioniert mit den Vorschlägen halt besser als in einem Sandfaß.
Ich wiederhole hier nur die Meinung meiner Vorgänger, dass __ Hel-X-Tonnen (oder Kaldness, Bioballs,...) oder Patronenfilter recht effektiv arbeiten. Eine mechanische Vorabscheidung macht Sinn, um den Filter zu entlasten. Die Pumpe ist eine sehr gute. Für den Betrieb eines effektiven Biofilters ist sie ungeeignet, da sie eine Druckpumpe ist. Du wirst sie ausgangsseitig drosseln müssen, damit sie im Arbeitsbereich läuft (sonst gibt es Kavitationsschäden durch Vakuum im Ansaugbereich!). Die Pumpe kostet einfach nur Strom. Mit einem Sandfilter kann man so eine Pumpe drosseln . Wenn der sich dann aber zusetzt, fördert die Pumpe kein Wasser mehr, und "verreckt".
Zum Schluss lies bitte mal im Forum, warum "Biofilter" rund um die Uhr laufen müssen. Bei Deinem Besatz und Deiner Filtergröße sehe ich auch kaum Reserven... .


----------



## Nzz (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Hallo

Das will ich auch nicht behaupten, wegen den Kentnissen über den Schwimmteichbau, ich befinde mich ja auch "erst" in der Ausbildung. Ich habe mich mit sprinter geeinigt, das ich eine UVc laufen lasse, danach einen Siebfilter gefolgt von einer Tonne Matten und einer Tonne __ Hel-x. Die Biomasse stirbt nicht in einem Zeitraum von wenigen Stunden ab. Darum möchte ich die Pumpe immer wieder mehrere Stunden laufen lassen. Denn z.B. ein Sandfilter muss ca. 2 Wochen nicht durchströmt werden, dann ist der gesamte Biofilm usw. tot, bevor man ihn rückspühlen kann/darf. 


Kann mir irgendjemand etwas über die Grundreinigung sagen?  


Beste Grüsse

Nick


----------



## totti01 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Hi Nick,

also ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen.
Ich habe letztes Jahr auch meinen Kopf durchgesetzt und habe nach dem US 3 einen Sandfilter installiert.
Das Wasser war natürlich Glasklar, aaaaber ich musste den Filter 2 x am Tag Rückspülen und das ging mir nach einer Weile voll auf die E...

Man hat immer den Gedanken im Hinterkopf, 

ICH MUSS DEN FILTER NOCH SPÜLEN

Die Pumpe die Du hast ist zweifellos eine Gute, aber was die Stromkosten angeht, bekommst Du irgendwann eine fette Rechnung!!!


----------



## Annett (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Mahlzeit.

Nur kurz zur Grundreinigung:
Wenn nicht gerade der Teich total verschlammt ist oder Krankheiten krassieren, derer man nicht mehr anders Herr wird: Lass es!
Du würdest den gesamten Teich und den Biofilm auf Start zurück "bomben". Mit 4 Fischen im Teich keine wirklich gute Idee.... 
Was man statt dessen machen kann: Regelmäßige Teilwasserwechsel. Gern 30 - 50 %. Das verringert den Keimdruck und die Wasserbelastung, bis der Filter endlich fertig ist und (hoffentlich) 24 h am Tag durch läuft.
Auch danach schaden regelmäßige Teilwasserwechsel nicht. Im Gegenteil.


----------



## Nzz (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Hallo

@Annett

ICh danke Dir für deine Antwort. Der Filter sollte in etwa 3 Wochen betriebsbereit sein. :smoki :smoki. Dann ist auch eine anständige Filterung gewährleistet.




Ich danke nochmals allen, die mir geholfen haben mit ihren informativen Antworten. 

Ich werde morgen einen Teilwasserwechsel vornehmen und dann berichten. 


Beste Grüsse

Nick


PS: Schönen Sonntagabend noch


----------



## Nzz (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Gesamte Erneuerung der Technik*

Guten Tag

Grösseres Update:

Der Wasserwechsel hat stattgefunden und das Wasser ist klarer.  

Zur Technik. Ich muss zugeben Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen. Ich werde den Filtoclear 15000 verkaufen. Die Pumpe werde ich noch nicht in Betrieb nehmen. Die Speck kommt raus, damit baue ich einen Teichsauger. Jetzt: Ich *will* die Verrohrung behalten. Kann mir jemand Tipps geben was für eine Pumpe in Frage kommt. Sie muss mit einer 63 Ansaugleitung verbunden werden können und eine 50 Druckseite. Ich kann auch Verminderungen eingebauen, das ist kein Problem . 

Sie darf nicht so viel Strom brauchen und eine angemessene Durchflussrate haben.

Danach werde ich einen Siebfilter bauen und anschliessend 2 Tonnen mit Matten und __ Hel-x belüftet. Was haltet Ihr davon?



Anbei noch Bilder. 


Beste Grüsse Nick


----------

